# Sexing my Jaguar Cichlid



## Jakeee (Dec 8, 2016)

He/she is now 10 inches, and while I thought it was a male, I'm not entirely sure. The black bar under the eye is still present, and the black spots down the body are also still present. I managed to get a good picture of the vent as well.


----------

